# Very vicious tortoise



## emmacartmill

Hi. I really could do with some help please. We have a spur thighed tortoise, 16 years old. We think male judging by the penis that pops out, but the last three years he has been extremely vicious. Like I mean hospitalised me and needed stitches in my foot from the bite. And has bitten my toddler. He literally chases us and headbutt and bites all the time. I am seriously at my wits end. He has his own enclosure at home, lighting etc is good. Fed all ok. I literally cannot think what we can do. But if it continues I am unfortunately going to have to rehome. Please help!


----------



## murrindindi

emmacartmill said:


> Hi. I really could do with some help please. We have a spur thighed tortoise, 16 years old. We think male judging by the penis that pops out, but the last three years he has been extremely vicious. Like I mean hospitalised me and needed stitches in my foot from the bite. And has bitten my toddler. He literally chases us and headbutt and bites all the time. I am seriously at my wits end. He has his own enclosure at home, lighting etc is good. Fed all ok. I literally cannot think what we can do. But if it continues I am unfortunately going to have to rehome. Please help!



Hi, can you show the whole enclosure and give details of the conditions, saying everything is "good" doesn`t mean much?


----------



## emmacartmill

murrindindi said:


> Hi, can you show the whole enclosure and give details of the conditions, saying everything is "good" doesn`t mean much?


----------



## emmacartmill

This is the best photo I've got at the moment. It's quite a large enclosure build under our stairs. There is a heat lamp and a heat mat under the house. Although he is put outside in the garden every day in thr summer when we are home. Free roaming (it's not a large garden). Feed him dandelions, watercress. Pansies, cucumber, roses, rocket, lettuce. Had him since birth almost and only last few years has this behaviour occurred


----------



## purplepixie

emmacartmill said:


> Hi. I really could do with some help please. We have a spur thighed tortoise, 16 years old. We think male judging by the penis that pops out, but the last three years he has been extremely vicious. Like I mean hospitalised me and needed stitches in my foot from the bite. And has bitten my toddler. He literally chases us and headbutt and bites all the time. I am seriously at my wits end. He has his own enclosure at home, lighting etc is good. Fed all ok. I literally cannot think what we can do. But if it continues I am unfortunately going to have to rehome. Please help!



This is typical of male tortoises, especially when its hot. Their hormones go high. He needs to be outside and in a much bigger enclosure. :0)


----------



## SueBoyle

He’s probably desperate to get outdoors. He’s not vicious, just frustrated and unhappy. Pens such as this are only suitable for tiny babies, after this, as mentioned they should be kept outdoors as here www.tortsmad.com Keeping him enclosed in this way is a bit like keeping a dog or cat in a crate. Please get him outdoors so that he can be a tortoise ASAP, he will thank you for it and will slow down too.


----------

